

A Deeper Dive Into The First Quarter VC Investment Numbers - lpgauth
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/04/a-deeper-dive-into-the-first-quarter-vc-investment-numbers.html

======
sanj
_So while the data doesn't lie, it also doesn't tell the full story. There is
money out there for good ideas, particularly ones that are capital efficient
and located somewhere other than Silicon Valley._

Capital efficient is what well-run Internet companies can be. Most other
sectors don't have this luxury.

And it seems to me that Silicon Valley may be a leading indicator. Its higher
order terms just seem to have bigger coefficients than the rest of the
investment community.

